# taking many things at once.



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i have been taking pregnacare vitamins, high strength folic acid and a chewable calcium tablet during or after my main meal. i've now been told to take low dose aspirin as well, after food.. so plan to add that at the same time... will any of this combination make the others less effective by taking all at once? it seems like a lot to take at one time but it does make it easier to remember.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

just read on the aspirin I was prescribed that you mustn't take it with heparin (ie, clexane) or in the late stages of pregnancy so I won't be taking it anyway - unless I get some sensible reasoning out of the consultant, guess I will have to try and contact them. Really think it irresponsible of them not to know they shouldn't be taken together.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

All the cardiac, stroke any many many other patients on aspirin for prevention of clots are on aspirin and heparin together in hospital. It is routine practice and we do not bat an eyelid. We sometimes give two antiplatelet agents and high dose heparin or warfarin together in our very high risk vascular patients.

There is a slight increased risk of bleeding with low dose heparin (20-40mg clexane a day) and low dose aspirin (up to 100mg per day, no more). If taken with food and you are young fit and healthy the risks are lower.

In patients at risk of clotting in pregnancy, especially clotting off the placenta or getting a DVT/stroke or other clot due to thrombophilia, this would be a common combination to use. They generally stop at about 36 weeks so there is time for the effect on bleeding to wear off before delivery and if the baby's growth or movement slows down they are at full term and can be delivered. They sometimes recommend it for people at risk of pre-eclampsia.

I would take the calcium and vitamin tablets at different times of the day as the calcium can lower the absorption of other nutrients.


----------

